# Gut flora now consider an organ



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

November 2007:Gut microflora as a target for energy and metabolic homeostasis.http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez?D..._RVAbstractPlus


----------

